# turkey beard needed!!!!!!!



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

I managed to somehow loose the beard of a turkey I'm mounting so if anyone has a turkey beard I can purchase please let me know asap. I only need a 4 in beard


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Shot one this morning with a 8 1/2'' can you make that work


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah I could make it work but I don't want you to have to give up your trophy how much do you want for it


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Dang, saw this too late. Just threw out a handful that were sitting around last week.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I got a five in beard i can part with............ pm me


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't want anything for it. You can have it. Ill be up your way sat. Let me know


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntinmedic18 (May 18, 2008)

Be sure not to take any money or you could be charged with selling wildlife parts!


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow I didn't even think about that good point huntinmedic18


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

What size and how many. Let me know.


----------

